# My Skil belt sander



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi guys.
I have had a Skil belt sander model 595 dustless for many years. I have been searching for a piece but it looks like there are no spare parts for it anymore. 
I have repaired it by myself several times but this time the small plastic gear has broken in so many pieces that it is impossible to gather them to glue using CA. 
The big plastic gear is almost broken too.
I´d like to hear some advices from you to get my BS get back to work.
PS. Does anybody know how to remove the big plastic gear?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I used one in woodshop in 1952, they were the old stand by belt sanders of the day. A wonderful machine. I see some on ebay. 
You might be able to make one out of some hardwood like purple heart. Do you know a CNC guy that might do it for you?
Herb


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

I wonder if someone with a 3d printer could make you a set


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm thinking a machinist could make one, but it would likely cost, a lot. lf I had that problem I think I might make a master out of wood (separate pieces, then glued together), then try casting one out of plastic, or aluminum or brass. Hmm, just struck me, I'm almost willing to bet that there are gears out there, being used in different tools, in just the sizes you need - but I have not a clue where to start looking. Sorry, best I can come up with.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

As per @JOATs suggestion, maybe something here:
https://duckduckgo.com/?t=ffnt&q=Toothed+belt+gers&atb=v1-1&iax=images&ia=images

HErb


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I would vote with Theo and Herb and try to find a pair of gears that have matching tooth profiles.

Based on the puller indent on the shaft I would bet the big gear is pressed on...

Check the hub of the gear to see if there's a set screw going through the hub to the shaft...

The only other possibility is that it is screwed on in the same direction of the motor spin but I don't think so...I'm betting on pressed on...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Nickp said:


> I would vote with Theo and Herb and try to find a pair of gears that have matching tooth profiles.
> 
> Based on the puller indent on the shaft I would bet the big gear is pressed on...
> 
> ...


The big gear looks like it is off center,....MMMMM I bet it will break if removed, already has cracks in the hub.
Herb


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> The big gear looks like it is off center,....MMMMM I bet it will break if removed, already has cracks in the hub.
> Herb



More than likely...but there's an inner hub against the shaft...even if it breaks finding two new gears is still needed...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Nickp said:


> More than likely...but there's an inner hub against the shaft...even if it breaks finding two new gears is still needed...


Yeah, you are right, new gears and new belt is the way to go,that way there is a matched set.
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Remember, Alexis is in Venezuela. 
It may well be easier and cheaper to just buy a new or reconditioned belt sander from the US and try and find a safe method of shipping (getting ripped off is the norm from my latest understanding).


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Herb's post gave me an idea, so did a search for Skil belt sander model 595 dustless replacement pullies. First post was offering a front roller on ebay. So looks like that search might come thru for you. I didn't check anything out, just wanted to pass it along.

Also made me think that perhaps you could get along with different size pullies, perhaps even chain drive (not so sure about a chain whizzing around).


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Alexis I'm wondering if the big gear comes off the shaft after you remove that shaft from the machine. In other words, off going the other direction. Theo's idea of casting something has merit. Maybe you can glue it back together well enough to make a mold. What you would have available to you to do that is the question.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Remember, Alexis is in Venezuela.
> It may well be easier and cheaper to just buy a new or reconditioned belt sander from the US and try and find a safe method of shipping (getting ripped off is the norm from my latest understanding).


Thanks for mentioning that, he changed his Avatar, and I didn't recognize him. Yes that might be a problem and your solution might be best.
Herb

In his Bio "Now I am living in China. My home is Puerto la cruz city, state of Anzoategui, Venezuela"


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi guys.
Thank you for all your input. 
This is my oldest BS. I bought it along with a Skil router in Mentor, Ohio by early 90s for ten bucks. I love it because It is a heavy duty tool. 
I contacted Skil´s Customer Service center and, surprisingly somebody fron Bosch answered me. They asked for the model number which I gave to them but, It does not follow the code model rules used now a days.
I visited two metal milling workshop looking for a solution. One rejected the job because it is a time consuming activity. The other was asking for a huge price. Both of them are working to closed doors due to the quarantine.
Herb´s proposal sparked an idea to look these gears for at home appliances workshops.
The big gear seems to be threaded but I have tryed to remove it by moving it CW and CCW without succes.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@papasombre..
did you really relocate to China???


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Stick486 said:


> @papasombre..
> did you really relocate to China???


Hi Stick.
No. I am living in my country. 
I was there because of a job. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Billybobb (May 16, 2020)

I just looked on eBay and while your model wasn't found exactly there are many vintage Skil sanders for sale for almost nothing to expensive. Find the part number and check for it in other models and search eBay for it. I once found an obscure nylon gear for an antique pencil sharpener that way. In the process I found a fellow that made them as I guess there was a market for it. So do some clever searches.
Bill


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

I just found this site wondering if maybe they would ship to you if you found the right size https://www.mcmaster.com/timing-belt-pulleys/xl-series-lightweight-timing-belt-pulleys/
I also found some listed on ebay as timing belt pulleys https://www.ebay.com/itm/Timing-Belt-Pulley-GT2-72teeth-36teeth-Bore-6mm-8mm-Belt-width-6mm-CNC-Parts/293222222141?_trkparms=aid%3D1110002%26algo%3DSPLICE.SOI%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20190711095549%26meid%3D6a8917ab22fe4d3580efb300c38aeba9%26pid%3D100047%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D293150862531%26itm%3D293222222141%26pmt%3D0%26noa%3D1%26pg%3D2047675%26algv%3DSellersOtherItemsV2%26brand%3DUnbranded&_trksid=p2047675.c100047.m2108 If you found an od that would work maybe you could bore the shaft size to fit on a lathe if they splined you might be out of luck but if they are keyed you can always cut a slot after you bore the shaft to size.


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

Good luck with McMaster-Carr. I tried placing an order with them and they told me they don't ship to residential addresses in Canada.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

MYB said:


> Good luck with McMaster-Carr. I tried placing an order with them and they told me they don't ship to residential addresses in Canada.


Do you have any friends who own a business that might be able to receive it for you, just a suggestion.
Herb


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Excellent suggestion Roxanne.

I searched here for timing belts and gears. There are some items that could be used but, now a days, the lack of combustible here is a big issue. Not to mention quarantine.

I think that the big gear will be broken since I couldn´t find a way to remove it. There was not problems with the small one. I had a bronze core with CCW thread.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

MYB said:


> Good luck with McMaster-Carr. I tried placing an order with them and they told me they don't ship to residential addresses in Canada.


Typical eh? In any case the OP is in Venezuela. Alexis and others that i know have complained bitterly about the blatant mail theft there. Shipping is risky at best (apparently).


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Typical eh? In any case the OP is in Venezuela. Alexis and others that i know have complained bitterly about the blatant mail theft there. Shipping is risky at best (apparently).


I had a friend from Panama and when they sent mail back home it was always opened before delivery and any valuable removed. (like cash). That is if it was delivered at all. So the only guaranteed delivery was FedX but that cost$60,+ for just a letter sized parcel.
Herb


----------



## radios (Sep 30, 2009)

Skil is a throwaway brand, surely, you must be able to find a quality replacement!..


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

radios said:


> Skil is a throwaway brand, surely, you must be able to find a quality replacement!..


not the old Skil...


----------



## dmengland45 (Oct 1, 2019)

google timing gear pulleys. there's a ton of companies who sell all sizes.


----------



## bmartinmachado (Dec 18, 2020)

I have a working one that I got from a craigslister.It has no dust collector and Ive never used it but the motor runs. Want it? I'm in WA state.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @bmartinmachado

Alexis @ papasombre see above post.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

bmartinmachado said:


> I have a working one that I got from a craigslister.It has no dust collector and Ive never used it but the motor runs. Want it? I'm in WA state.


Hi, bmartinmachado.
Thank you for your offering. I'll PM you.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I have an old Mcculloch Mini max chain saw that I got in the early 70's that I just can't let go. It's not rational to put any money into it but I do. I also never use it now since I bought a new, better, bigger saw. If you have some sentimental reason for keeping the old anchor of a sander then do so. But if you are keeping it and putting money and hours into it because it's a good heavy sander then just bite the bullet and throw it in the trash. I'm guessing it's an old metal sander with no electrical grounding. It may last forever but so will an old Edison victrola.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, LeRoy.
Like you, I put some money into this old tool. 
I took it to a metal workshop to make two aluminum gears to replace the plastic ones. The big gear was made some thousandth of an inch bigger than the original causing the broken of the transmission belt.
I gave up and bought a new one from Rockler.
BTW, the old belt sander had an electrical grounding connection.


----------

